# Limitless XL Tank Leaking Problem



## Lucky 7

Hwst Guys

I am having a problem with the Limitless XL Tank,
It keeps leaking, 
Can somebody give me some tips and pointers?

Much appreciated


----------



## xRuan

Good day Lucky,,

Maybe its how you wick it? Go take a look at this tutorial from SirVape on how they wick their XL. He said he has yet to experience any leaking or such, so maybe his tips can help you  
 

Keep us updated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez

xRuan said:


> Good day Lucky,,
> 
> Maybe its how you wick it? Go take a look at this tutorial from SirVape on how they wick their XL. He said he has yet to experience any leaking or such, so maybe his tips can help you
> 
> 
> Keep us updated!



Yep definitely the wicking!

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucky 7

Thanks for the video!

Though i am using the pre built coil...
Still leaks..


----------



## boxerulez

Lucky 7 said:


> Thanks for the video!
> 
> Though i am using the pre built coil...
> Still leaks..


The pre built coil or the Chip coil with the LED's?


----------



## therazia

So I'm assuming you're quite new with the whole vaping thing? Are you using the coil that lights up or one of the other two that came with it?


----------



## Lucky 7

Yip i am new..

Its the coil that lights up


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Lucky 7 said:


> Thanks for the video!
> 
> Though i am using the pre built coil...
> Still leaks..


Faulty o-ring most likely. WHERE does it leak out, the bottom air flow?


----------



## Lucky 7

It leaks out the bottom air flow.


----------



## Chukin'Vape

Sounds like wicking if its bottom airflow - but yes you need to check your o-rings also
found this, think it could help find the culprit.


----------



## Rob Fisher

My XL leaked worse than any tank I have ever had since I was born... but the issue was two fold... the commercial coil was a dud... and then coupled with that the threads on the cap that allows your own drip tip was really crap and didn't seal properly which let in air where it shouldn't have... putting the normal metal drip tip cap solved the issue... but by then I had had enough of the tank and got shot of it.


----------



## Raindance

Rob Fisher said:


> My XL leaked worse than any tank I have ever had since I was born... but the issue was two fold... the commercial coil was a dud... and then coupled with that the threads on the cap that allows your own drip tip was really crap and didn't seal properly which let in air where it shouldn't have... putting the normal metal drip tip cap solved the issue... but by then I had had enough of the tank and got shot of it.



Since you were born Rob!? I knew you are a vape veteran but this confession exceeds my wildest estimations! LOL. On the tank, I agree, on mine the 510 drip tip connection shredded the original O ring. Replaced it with the red spare and now it is fine. (Touch wood)

@Lucky 7. Besides wicking, which has a limited probability with you using the factory coil, O rings are the most likely culprit. Check that all are present and also for wear and tare. Really have a good look, it is sometimes hard to see on those standard black ones.


----------



## Raindance

@Lucky 7 , If by leaking you mean this below, that is just condensation. The result of a serious design flaw of this tank. That is why I am waiting for next months Vape Budget to arrive so I can buy a 25mm Serpent Mini... Sir Vape has in stock!


----------



## Lucky 7

Thanks people! 
I will try the red O rings..
This tank drinks aLOT of juice though!
Love the flavour


----------



## Lord Vetinari

Raindance said:


> @Lucky 7 , If by leaking you mean this below, that is just condensation. The result of a serious design flaw of this tank. That is why I am waiting for next months Vape Budget to arrive so I can buy a 25mm Serpent Mini... Sir Vape has in stock!
> View attachment 72271


That is so weird, i get nearly zero condensation from mine the least of any atty I own. Maybe I lucked out with the mod/atty combo I run on.


----------

